# I was banned from steroidology because of uncle z......



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

So I'm finished with steroidology, now I am starting this thread over here because I would like to get *EVERYONES* honest opinion on their experience with Uncle Z. I want to get the truth out there and I was not allowed to do it at ology so, my friends, Please share all of your good or bad experiences (in a respectable manner) that you have had with your uncle! (wow that sounded somewhat like an incest comment lol)

 ADMINS/MODS please delete this if it is out of line.

ps...hopefully I dont get banned here as well


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Well here comes an infraction. Lol.  Never used him so can't say. But I've heard all kinds of shit.  Good and bad. Mostly bad


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I have been very tempted to try, being the only oasis Ive found thus far, but all of the bad reviews have turned me off and quite frankly scare me with all the talk of seizures and bunk gear. I'll wait until I find something better.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I dislike Mike Arnold.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Hurt said:


> I dislike Mike Arnold.


Such a dick. I dislike as well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

with so many great labs why the fuck would anybody risk there hard earned money on the uncle?


----------



## 69nites (Jun 16, 2012)

Well since I was just posting on another forum about this I figure why not post here too? 

Z has been caught selling fake hg more times than I can count. Also continuing to sell it after aware of the fact.

Z has very hit or miss reviews on gear. I never used so can't comment.

Z had bad seizure problems for a while I don't know how good he is at getting packs through right now.

If you can't find a better source to get your shit you need to look harder.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

uncles are known to molest


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Never tried them, but as previously stated, all thr bad reviews has steered me away from this source.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Just curious; what happened?



Cobra Strike said:


> ....so now I am starting this thread over here because I would like to get *EVERYONES* opinion on their experience with him. I want to get the truth out there and I was not allowed to do it at ology so, my friends, Please share all of your good or bad experiences (in a respectable manner) that you have had with your uncle! (wow that sounded somewhat like an incest comment lol)
> 
> ADMINS/MODS please delete this if it is out of line.
> 
> ps...hopefully I dont get banned here as well


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Brother Bundy said:


> with so many great labs why the fuck would anybody risk there hard earned money on the uncle?


I would say that mostly noobs buy from Uncle.    
OTHER SITES SAY HE IS GTG! (Protect their sponsers) Fucking piss me off fucking fuckers
I only bought some dom deca to try seemed ok but only did low dose with my Trt so...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a friend INSIST that Z is good to go... This isn't anyone in the know so it was hysterical having him argue it cause he saw it on some shit board...


----------



## Zeek (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Just to play devils advocate for a moment, uncles gh is testing out quite decent considering they are just some generic blues.

 Nothing wrong with sharing feedback guys but try to keep topic on said source instead of other websites.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

All great responses thus far!!!!! This is exactly what i was looking for. Looking forward to seeing what every member has to say....love this board to much to not talk about this!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

My very 1st order was from him 2 orders because as a newb I saw him g2g.

Test P was kick ass but one label was replaced for another as he ran out although he gave me higher prices one.

ICN's, bought 100 and they were highly underdosed and yes I did blood work but way too late like with 10 vials left lol.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I ordered from uncle on 4-23 and it shipped on 5-6. Haven't received it yet, but got my 2 orders from PEA. I was a newbie, didn't fully understand the time difference between dom and int'l. Read they were g2g and read it was usually 3 weeks or so for int'l. Hope to get it anyday, or maybe get a reship.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Rowdy I wouldn't be checking your mailbox anytime soon lol I ordered some hcg from him as my other sources were all out. I ordered a bunch of prop to get over his order minimum. That was in early feb. A month past, and nothing, no seizure letter, nothing. He said he reshipped. Now it's the middle of June and still nothing. I've emailed him numerous times and haven't got any response. Both my tracking numbers say origin post is preparing shipment. This is my theory: he took my money, put an empty box in the mail with some fucked up address that doesn't exist, payed the shipping cost, sent this tracking number and now an empty box is sitting in customs. I wish everyone this has happened to could post thier tracking numbers. Id almost guarauntee there would be a few of us that he said the pack must be stuck in customs or seized have the same tracking numbers. 

 I'll say this, when Z first came to ology I know he was actually shipping legit gear. Ran test c at 500 a wk and I really felt like it was overdosed, hard to say when bloodwork only goes to 1500 but I broke out with bacne and my estro was through the roof like it was when I ran pharm grade test e at 750 a week. There's tons of reviews on the net saying he's a selective scammer, fake or underdosed gear, doesn't ship, ect. That guys been in the game for years. He's a scammer and he's damn good. He'll put out legit shit with fast t/a to build his rep back up and then boom, back to his old ways. Steer clear from the uncle. He fucks his nephews.

As far as the gh goes, last test I saw on blue tops from him were in the 20's. 20's aren't good for gh. Yes that's better then alot that's out there, but who's to say you're even gonna get your shit in the first place and second, if you do get em who's to say teyre the same blue tops that have been tested???


----------



## Hurt (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

A member just posted blue tops serum test here that tested at 15.5 for 5 iu, so they aren't testing terribly...not as good as rips but respectable.

Yeah i won some Z gear in a contest on Ology, never received it, contacted them, said they'd reship, never received it, never received a seizure letter or anything.  Didn't pay for it so I could care less, but I certainly won't use him when there are tons better sources out there!


----------



## Bevo (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Finally cobra strike speaks!!!! lol. Also when i ordered from him i remembered when i received my gear it was packaged like shit, i was thinking in my head how the fuck did this get through customs


----------



## beasto (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I've tried his Var in the past..took forever to get it in my hands, but with that said since he took so long to ship I wouldn't deal with him again.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Keep this thread more about Uncle Z and less about the sites he sponsors on plz!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

well i was a first timer,newb lol,and i used his stuff once,and i got blood test,and my test eth was bunk,was taking 700mg/week of test eth and my levels were in the 500 range,plus the deca i used sucked ass,mostly made up shit,boy did i learn a hard lesson,you may fuck me once,but the next time he gets the shaft


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

With all this being post here if anyone from here order from him is just Ztupid...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I agree Pikki,they suck ass


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

never got a blood test but i felt that the euro line was underdosed, i tried talking to him and i got piss poor responses.. then my acount was erased off his site... i also bout some PCT shit and i had a bad PCT  not sure of it was from his products or just my body failing


----------



## Georgia (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

*guys this is mike arnold why does everyone hate me. I will give two of you guys legit gear but you must get it tested and post results publicly!!!!*


----------



## Georgia (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I thought this was a 'I was banned from ology because of _____ (insert reason why here)' thread lol.

Go go go jawja it's yo buth day it's yo buth day

<------ Look at that ass such a nice ass


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Ok guys here's the thing. Sponsers are sponsers no matter what happens that's who pays the bills. Cobra I love you bro and you know that as well as mostly the rest of you. The purposes of these forums is to not get screwed over and to be safe.  We're not trying to have a battle here between Ology and si.  There's a lot of guys that do both. I'm one of them. Talking about z is cool cuz that's the main purposes of this site. Well one of them.  Let's just try to be easy on the Ology talk here. Thanks guys. Love you all.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Both members and mods don't want an ology this and that thread!  sorry guys two times I asked in this thread for it to stop in a nice way

 this thread has annoyed the crap out of me, not because of uncle but because it is blowing up my PM box!  I still did not lock or edit anything and won't but I will be pay close attention to who keeps the crap going 

 So this is the third and last time I am going to ask for it to stop

 I could care less about uncle z, you want to make a thread to bash him do it! bash till you are blue in the face. Plz leave ology out of it. You realize  60% of our members post on both sites! almost half our mod team mods on both sites! So why offend these people that do nothing but help us build this site??  how much sense does that make 

 Bash any source you want to!!  be legit in your reason but I don;t care which source you bash, even bash the ones I like and use and I still won't get involved.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Feel free to keep sharing feedback on the source!  that is not and was never the issue


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2012)

Zeek I just finished dusting off my hammer bro...


----------



## mike4563 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I made my first order from Z when i was a real newbie. First cycle was hard cus obviously i hadn't got a reference to go off. BUT i wasn't happy at the time  cus not much was happening no real gains, no sides nothing that i expected.

Anyway Second cycle was more how i expected and it was exactly the same cycle. Test E 600mg wk. Size and weight went up, got a bit of bloat, some backney, boners every time a bird entered the area, n people were commenting on my size increase too..... DIDNT ORDER THIS ONE FROM Z THOUGH.

Needless to say i won't be using Z again.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



PillarofBalance said:


> Zeek I just finished dusting off my hammer bro...



 lol that thing has never been used has it? outside of banning spammers that come here but admin catches those and hits them himself.

 Somebody would really want to be banned from here to get banned we don't do it lightly at all and as an old man who popped my ass with a belt once told me

 " Son this is going to hurt me more than you"

 And honestly if I had to ban one of my kids or brothers here it would bother me as that PB incident did take it's toll on me


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Never ordered from Uncle. His prices are much higher than most of the competetion, the reported T/A time makes the prices not worth it, and the mixed reviews n qulaity leaves me fishing in the dark. In short, why go there when I can go somewhere else?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



noobmuscle said:


> Never ordered from Uncle. His prices are much higher than most of the competetion, the reported T/A time makes the prices not worth it, and the mixed reviews n qulaity leaves me fishing in the dark.* In short, why go there when I can go somewhere else?*



Thats an excellent point


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Why use Z when you have Pinn,PEA and CVL.


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

When your a noob & dont know peeps to send you in the right direction Z is kinda the obvious choice.  Only because he is easily found other labs not so easy.  Then again I am kinda slow on the uptake at times....


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 16, 2012)

I am a newbie and I did order gh from z I received 3 kit about 2 wks it's took. Well packaged. I attempted to get blood tests but got refused. So I'm uncertain of quality. I'm just starting wk 2. Still trying To get test done.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

My order from Z took almost 90 days to arrive.  I never received a seizure letter and was told he would reship it.  It came 30 days after he reshipped it.  I did not receive Test E from the line that I ordered but was "assured" it was the exact same stuff.  I tested out a lot lower than expected (1086) at 275mg a week.  My physician thought I should be testing out much higher at that weekly dose - and I tested 1.75 days after pinning.  I now order from PEA and will be posting my test results from their stuff in about 30 days.  I feel very different on their stuff but we all know about "feeling it" when we should rely on blood work.

My only issue now is to find a good source for viagra.  Z's viagra is overdosed and cheap.  So if anyone knows a good line on viagra, please hit me up privately.  And yes, I have tried Pinn's viagra and it is way underdosed.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 16, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> When your a noob & dont know peeps to send you in the right direction Z is kinda the obvious choice.  Only because he is easily found other labs not so easy.  Then again I am kinda slow on the uptake at times....


I know source checks are generally frowned upon but any noob that pms me about  a source gets an honest answer. Just don't ask me to find one for you.

I've been banned from sites for warning people about sources. I'd do it again. 

New guys want to do things too fast. Put in a year watching your source before ordering. It'll really reduce the risk of a big headache.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I want to say that this thread has grown exactly like I was expecting. I did not start this thread as an ology bash....It was just to show a couple people how z actually treats his customers. I was on the other site and I seen a member from here (wont say who) ask about z's legitness. This baffled me especially since I know this member has a place(s) that is infinitely better then z. I also seen a member here that I respect very very much posting about how z is g2g. I did not like seeing that as I know for a fact that this member knows what type of source z is and I could not and still cant understand why they choose to stamp their name of approval on the uncle. So I know you two know who I am talking about and I hope this thread has enlightened both of you and I truly do hope to not see that same thing occur on the other site. I respect everyone on this site more than anyone knows and I will do anything in my power to protect that respect....including getting banned if need be. 

Everyone please use this thread as an informative source so you are not one of the thousands that have been ripped off. Nothing pisses me off more then my bros getting the shaft.....NOTHING!

Much respect to SI for letting this thread (the truth) continue


----------



## cokezero (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Here is some true experience from Z!! I ordered a sustanon deca cycle and at ten weeks I had gained not one pound. (500mgs per week) 

So STUPID ME ordered a bigger cycle thinking something was wrong with me I ran 600mgs test, 400mgs deca, 50mgs dbol (5 weeks), prop 100mgs eod last 3 weeks. at week 10 I had gained a whole 5 FREAKING POUNDS!!!! I called z out on it. I emailed him and said you sent me two bunk cycles and I will post on every site on the internet and let everyone know what your really all about you prick. his response was something like "yu shoud check out zblog and se the new pct fourme" WTF!!! Then of course mike and all the rest start blowing my pm up. Saying you need to post bloodwork to prove you had bunk gear. I dont need a mechanic to tell me the car wont start when i turn the key. Then out of no where z sends me an email and says give me your address and I will send you a new cycle. I said screw you and your fish oil. So If you ask me if you want practice injecting order from z and you can practice without the muscle gaining side effects. What a freaking loser. this thread done got me pissed off again. His crap costed me a year of roller coaster injecting with no gains!! not to mention over a grand of hard earned money..


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Imo when you hear so many mixed opinions it makes me not even consider something. You do not know what to believe so you do what's safe. Well if your smart that's what you do


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

never used him either....but from what i here i don't know how he stays in business this long....over 5 years. He must just get all the noobs that come on the web looking for a source and they must just go str8 for him....no research no nothing. 

ps- whats the point of a forum if u can't speak and spread the truth

I'm sure if a sponsor over on this site did me wrong and i called them out on it..... it wouldn't get banned. I maybe not be the most popular kid on the playground for insulting the local sponsor, but hey i got to speak my peace. IMO fuck all those lame as forums with tons of lame fucking wak rip off sponsors


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Cobra Strike said:


> I respect everyone on this site more than anyone knows and I will do anything in my power to protect that respect....including getting banned if need be.
> 
> Everyone please use this thread as an informative source so you are not one of the thousands that have been ripped off. Nothing pisses me off more then my bros getting the shaft.....NOTHING!
> 
> Much respect to SI for letting this thread (the truth) continue



well said brother....i don't know about most of you guys but i've had a pretty tough life and made some mistakes along the way and because of it i have to work HARD for my money!!!!! Unlike some people. My family is not rich, but we're not poor, but i can't afford to get ripped off even once! Especially on something like gear, that is a luxury to me, not a necessity!

Extremely Well Said Cobra, deleted some of your quote cuz it had nothing to do with the point i wanted to focus on. Much Respect bro !!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



cranium85 said:


> never used him either....but from what i here i don't know how he stays in business this long....over 5 years. He must just get all the noobs that come on the web looking for a source and they must just go str8 for him....no research no nothing.
> 
> ps- **** Ology...whats the point of a forum if u can't speak and spread the truth
> 
> I'm sure if a sponsor over on this site did me wrong and i called them out on it..... it would get banned. I maybe not be the most popular kid on the playground for insulting the local sponsor, but hey i got to speak my peace. IMO **** all those lame as forums with tons of lame ****ing wak rip off sponsors



new to insight. just wanted to say reading ur post has got me heated. well said. just switched over


----------



## Hurt (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



cranium85 said:


> never used him either....but from what i here i don't know how he stays in business this long....over 5 years. He must just get all the noobs that come on the web looking for a source and they must just go str8 for him....no research no nothing.
> 
> ps- Fuck Ology...whats the point of a forum if u can't speak and spread the truth
> 
> I'm sure if a sponsor over on this site did me wrong and i called them out on it..... it would get banned. I maybe not be the most popular kid on the playground for insulting the local sponsor, but hey i got to speak my peace. IMO fuck all those lame as forums with tons of lame fucking wak rip off sponsors



It's been made clear in this thread by our administrator that there will be no Ology bashing.  This is your warning, do not do it again.  Keep the thread on topic, which is evaluating Z as a source.


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Hurt said:


> It's been made clear in this thread by our administrator that there will be no Ology bashing.  This is your warning, do not do it again.  Keep the thread on topic, which is evaluating Z as a source.


<-----THIS GUY FEELING LIKE A REAL ASS HOLE RIGHT NOW!

yes i know...i read those posts after i posted my comment...and as their is no way to delete me comment i thought it best to just leave it be. I edit some things out but left a lot because it still shows up in ppls re-posts. Sorry and i should of read everyone's post before i made mine. Test just gets me angry sometimes and i rant.

I apologize.... and am for-warned

Next time i will pay more attention because I fully understand why the admins and mods wouldn't want a thread to go in that direction.

I again apologize and next time will pay more attention and read all posts before i make mine. Sorry ZeeK...i just went back and saw that you said it like three times and i feel like a real asshole.


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Now as for uncle z....even his domestic prices are fucking high. I had a facebook convo last night with a old friend from school who lives out in new york who placed an order with him a while ago, he coudln't remember how long. He said he thought it was complete junk...he said the guy charges so much and can't even put a respectable decent looking label on the bottle. He ran Test from another lab but everything else he said he ran was from the uncle and he said he felt that it was completly fake. He ran the Z line and he ran his deca and the d-bols. 500 a wk of deca and 30 mgs a day of d-bols and he said it was like he was poping asprin everyday. Nothing. And he order international and he also said it took almost 2 months for him to get the package. This is second hand info.....but my boy knows his shit...he's been doing cycles long before me and he's about 5 years older than me. So i trust everything he says. And he's a cop now in the city....go figure....goes to Hofstra University to become a NYC police man and make like 30grand a year hahah.....


----------



## Bevo (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

and to think a couple of weeks ago uncle z was my only option....fastfoward about 2-3 weeks and uncle z isnt even an option)   Patience is a virtue


----------



## Zeek (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

It is all good Cranium, don't sweat it at al!

 Steve -  About that Pinn viagra, I agree with you in that it is weak, under dosed, something sure as shit is wrong with it  .Don't absorb  the loss, make sure you contact them and get taken care of. They were actually supposed to pull it from the site but he/they must have over looked it. I'll remind them now. I know they won't be selling any that we talked about.

he mentioned nobody buys viagra and that they only sold 4 bottles of it, may have something to do with it being 70 bucks   I dunno   either way make them replace it with cialis  or get made wholew in another way.

 The cialis is 100% good! just as good as the lilly cialis I've been fortunate enough to have for the last few months. The viagra for whatever reason is a dud!  cialis is new raws also and viagra was pac-mans old raws.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Ezekiel said:


> It is all good Cranium, don't sweat it at al!
> 
> Steve -  About that Pinn viagra, I agree with you in that it is weak, under dosed, something sure as shit is wrong with it  .Don't absorb  the loss, make sure you contact them and get taken care of. They were actually supposed to pull it from the site but he/they must have over looked it. I'll remind them now. I know they won't be selling any that we talked about.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I didn't buy it, just got a few from someone who did so I'm not out anything. Cialis doesn't really work well for me but maybe I'll give Pinn's a try.  I might have to order a few thousand viagra from Z and call it a day until I can find a new source.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Well whoever it was that bought the weak viagra, please let them know to get that exchanged or something worked out, they are aware of the issue cause I told them straight up The cliais was great  this viagra has problems.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Ezekiel said:


> Well whoever it was that bought the weak viagra, please let them know to get that exchanged or something worked out, they are aware of the issue cause I told them straight up The cliais was great  this viagra has problems.



So their cialis is g2g? If so, then I'll give it a try.  Thanks!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Manpower cialis is pretty fuckin good too and alot cheaper


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Cobra Strike said:


> Manpower cialis is pretty fuckin good too and alot cheaper



Is it liquid? Never taken a liquid before.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

actually manpower is pretty good for a research company and many things are not liquid. Will soon be trying some Viagra by MP, hope it's good !  

 It is true that most research and ugl viagra/cialis is shit and I can't explain why. trust me in that I've used a dozen or more UGL brands and 3-4 different research variants and out of all of those I have found 1 cialis that is anything close to the lilly version. 1 20 mg pill had me covered for every bit of 2 entire days and part of the 3rd day.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

its pill stvn...and ya I have used mp cialis and its pretty dam good for a research co


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Bevo said:


> and to think a couple of weeks ago uncle z was my only option....fastfoward about 2-3 weeks and uncle z isnt even an option)   Patience is a virtue



I like ^^^^ guy!


----------



## italian1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Whats up guys first post here.  Ordered from Z the beginning of this year.  Took four months to get my domestic order.  Turns out its the bad batch everyone was bitching about a month or so ago.  At the end of the day I have 6 things of Test E that are basically trash, because I'm not going to waste my time pinning it and waiting to see if its good.  Before him always used home brew stuff, but couple of guys said he was the shit, so I gave him a try.  Never again.  PEA from now on 100%


----------



## 69nites (Jun 18, 2012)

italian1 said:


> Whats up guys first post here.  Ordered from Z the beginning of this year.  Took four months to get my domestic order.  Turns out its the bad batch everyone was bitching about a month or so ago.  At the end of the day I have 6 things of Test E that are basically trash, because I'm not going to waste my time pinning it and waiting to see if its good.  Before him always used home brew stuff, but couple of guys said he was the shit, so I gave him a try.  Never again.  PEA from now on 100%


Remember that person and never trust them again.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Ezekiel said:


> actually manpower is pretty good for a research company and many things are not liquid. Will soon be trying some Viagra by MP, hope it's good !
> 
> It is true that most research and ugl viagra/cialis is shit and I can't explain why. trust me in that I've used a dozen or more UGL brands and 3-4 different research variants and out of all of those I have found 1 cialis that is anything close to the lilly version. 1 20 mg pill had me covered for every bit of 2 entire days and part of the 3rd day.





Cobra Strike said:


> its pill stvn...and ya I have used mp cialis and its pretty dam good for a research co



Alright guys, I'm ordering from Man Power this week and will report back my "research".  Also going to post up some labs in a few weeks comparing Z to PEA.


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Was going to chime in here real quick .

Order experience with Z wasn't bad, actually.  From order time/payment sent, my order arrived suprisingly fast, especially for international.  Packaged well, no issues there.

Husband ran sust and felt it was underdosed. He still mad good gains, won't doubt that, but his diet was absolutley spot on with that cycle and so was his training. 

I personally  ran var and will now almost swear to the fact that it wasn't real var.  My honest thought is that it was dbol.  Stopped my cycle early due to the neg sides I was experiencing at 10mgs a day.  But seriously, if that was real var I will never run it again or reccomend that compound to any female.

Very glad to have found another source and thriled it's domestic. Couldn't be hapier with my current primo cycle !


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

my very first cycl 7 yrs ago was from Z....and let me tell you, his sytem has greatly improved since then.  i also did a cycle from him about a year and a half ago with no issues.  not the best gear i've ever tried, but definately not the worse.  however, he would not bein my top choices for someone.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I would even take underdosed, as long as I got my stuff. 2 separate packages shipped at different times, be wierd if they both got taken and then if he re ships those get taken too. What are those odds. I have got 1500 bucks worth in the last couple months. No issues at all except this 600 order I am waiting on. Sent message about re ship as it's been 6 weeks, hope to hear soon. I'm not one to get screwed, so hope it works out soon.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

lot better sources out there


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

ppl need to say which product they are using from z....the z line or the other Euro Pharm stuff he got....cuz accoiring to a good friend i think one it either fake or very underdosed


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Evereything we ordered was EP


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



cranium85 said:


> ppl need to say which product they are using from z....the z line or the other Euro Pharm stuff he got....cuz accoiring to a good friend i think one it either fake or very underdosed


 I was told by more than one of his reps they were the same.  I switched to PEA so I'll post up comparison labs in about 3 weeks.  I ordered Z line but was sent the Euro stuff, waited 90 days for my order, i heard all these stories about Z hooking people up for waiting so long, i waited 90 days when he said 3 weeks delivery time AND he got my order wrong... he did NOT make amends with me.  I will NEVER order his bunk gear again. PERIOD.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



stevenmd said:


> I was told by more than one of his reps they were the same.  I switched to PEA so I'll post up comparison labs in about 3 weeks.  I ordered Z line but was sent the Euro stuff, waited 90 days for my order, i heard all these stories about Z hooking people up for waiting so long, i waited 90 days when he said 3 weeks delivery time AND he got my order wrong... he did NOT make amends with me.  I will NEVER order his bunk gear again. PERIOD.


me either brother,i got fucked big time


----------



## fognozzle (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Georgia said:


> I thought this was a 'I was banned from ology because of _____ (insert reason why here)' thread lol.
> 
> Go go go jawja it's yo buth day it's yo buth day
> 
> <------ Look at that ass such a nice ass



Yes it is...does it belong to the chick in the white shirt from another avi? If so, that would be just too damn much! Again, purrrrfect ass!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 19, 2012)

Any UK members??


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Bullseye Forever said:


> me either brother,i got fucked big time



Forgot to mention his ancillaries suck too.  Well, at least his Tamoxifen does.  I was taking 20mg/daily to control my high estrogen levels.  Bloodwork showed NO change in levels and I had these huge cyst-like acne centrally located to my shoulders and back.  I should mention that I never had an acne during my cycle (did not use Z's stuff during my cycle).  My PCP gave me an RX for Tamoxifen and my estrogen levels shot right down and my acne started clearing up.  Once I get my bloodwork done in about 3 weeks (that will mark one month on PEA gear), I will post up the results on both forums.  I might get banned on one.... but I'm calling bullshit if I see it and I want my money back! (I can really "feel" the difference with the PEA gear!)


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



MTgirl said:


> Evereything we ordered was EP



yeah u think it's the Z line that completl sucks ass


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



stevenmd said:


> Forgot to mention his ancillaries suck too.  Well, at least his Tamoxifen does.  I was taking 20mg/daily to control my high estrogen levels.  Bloodwork showed NO change in levels and I had these huge cyst-like acne centrally located to my shoulders and back.  I should mention that I never had an acne during my cycle (did not use Z's stuff during my cycle).  My PCP gave me an RX for Tamoxifen and my estrogen levels shot right down and my acne started clearing up.  Once I get my bloodwork done in about 3 weeks (that will mark one month on PEA gear), I will post up the results on both forums.  I might get banned on one.... but I'm calling bullshit if I see it and I want my money back! (I can really "feel" the difference with the PEA gear!)



That doesnt make sense bro. Tamoxifene does nothing for estrogen levels. All it does is stop estrogen from binding to the receptors. Tamoxifene isnt even an anti estrogen


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Cobra Strike said:


> That doesnt make sense bro. Tamoxifene does nothing for estrogen levels. All it does is stop estrogen from binding to the receptors. Tamoxifene isnt even an anti estrogen



Yeah, I guess you're right, now that I think about it.  What do you think would be the cause of my decrease in estrogen?  Could it be the change in the brand of Test E I'm using?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I doubt the change in labs has anything to do with it...Im not sure what changed it


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



fognozzle said:


> Yes it is...does it belong to the chick in the white shirt from another avi? If so, that would be just too damn much! Again, purrrrfect ass!



lol. You must be from Ology. I wish it did. Cause I want to eat it


----------



## fognozzle (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Georgia said:


> lol. You must be from Ology. I wish it did. Cause I want to eat it



LOL! My boobs + your ass = perfect! Avi that is... 

/thread jack


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Cobra Strike said:


> That doesnt make sense bro. *Tamoxifene does nothing for estrogen levels*. All it does is stop estrogen from binding to the receptors. Tamoxifene isnt even an anti estrogen



Actually tamoxifen has a positive association with estrogen levels, as seen in multiple studies.  That of course is the exact opposite of what stevenmd saw, so it is weird, but then again he's a guy and studies are usually done in women.

Here ya go:

http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2407/10/313


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Steven it could be because tamoxifen is actually an estrogen receptor _agonist_ in some tissues (e.g. bone).  Upregulate the receptor, decrease bioavailable serum estrogen.  Just a guess though, I have no clue.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

works in men too to lower estrogen some but doesn;t touch AI's for lowering system wide estrogen.

 Let me share something with you guys! we used clomid for years and years and later nolva or a combination of both before AI's were available to the masses as they are now.

 I'm 50 years old do not have bitch tit and never had gyno!  had plenty of close calls where it was starting but clomid was more than enough to deal with it


----------



## 69nites (Jun 24, 2012)

Well z is busted now so I guess all this doesn't matter.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



69nites said:


> Well z is busted now so I guess all this doesn't matter.



 I am trying to confirm this but there is a whole lot of speculation with no proof thus far.  It does sound like Z but there is another decent sized source operating from poland who poses as a russian   very interested to see what happens with this


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



fognozzle said:


> LOL! My boobs + your ass = perfect! Avi that is...
> 
> /thread jack



Those boobs are smok'n


----------



## 69nites (Jun 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I am trying to confirm this but there is a whole lot of speculation with no proof thus far.  It does sound like Z but there is another decent sized source operating from poland who poses as a russian   very interested to see what happens with this


The serial stamping equipment led me to it being z. He sure did counterfeit a lot


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



69nites said:


> The serial stamping equipment led me to it being z. He sure did counterfeit a lot



 Those blue hearts were hell weren't they!  then they went into working replicas I did find that part funny! but did he make them or was he himself suckered? that is the real question

 In the end that took  him off of many sites, ppl just stopped ordering. Trust or perceived trust is a big part of this game!


----------



## 69nites (Jun 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Those blue hearts were hell weren't they!  then they went into working replicas I did find that part funny! but did he make them or was he himself suckered? that is the real question
> 
> In the end that took  him off of many sites, ppl just stopped ordering. Trust or perceived trust is a big part of this game!


Either way. He tried to peddle the counterfeit as the real thing until he couldn't cover it up any more. If he wasn't the one counterfeiting I would think he would have been pissed that he had counterfeit stuff and not just said "it works just put it in you" lol.


----------



## ccpro (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I've ordered domestic test. and tren. from uncle z.  Arrived in under 3 weeks, packaging could have been better but that was ok because it arrived unbroken and as promised.  Jury still out on quality as I am mid cycle, but sides such as tren itch, flushed, and some bacne are present.  Pumps are good and I feel product is g2g?  My half cent.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

So does the Z "replica" dbol suck ass?


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



rowdybrad said:


> So does the Z "replica" dbol suck ass?



 They were "working replicas" but in the end they were counterfeit blue hearts!

 I will buy a working counterfeit, it just better be dirt cheap!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

 When I ordered 2.5 months ago I ordered 1000 of the 5mg tabs of the replicas. Fuck man.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Is your avatar sarcasm Rowdybrad?


----------



## RaiderFanTy18 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Yeah thought he was good until I got ripped off 2 months and still nothing done with him I need something new and fast just don't know where to look!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



RaiderFanTy18 said:


> Yeah thought he was good until I got ripped off 2 months and still nothing done with him I need something new and fast just don't know where to look!



your getting warmer


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Raider fan as well, welcome aboard.

Yes my avatar was sarcasm, this one is more accurate for that piece of shit Uncle.

Thank god we have PEA and CVL around.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



RaiderFanTy18 said:


> Yeah thought he was good until I got ripped off 2 months and still nothing done with him I need something new and fast just don't know where to look!



Strong First post lol maybe you should introduce yourself bud


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I banned on some shady boards for either not letting an Admin push me around or take advantage of me.

Give me gear or your banned bullshit!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



rowdybrad said:


> Raider fan as well, welcome aboard.
> 
> Yes my avatar was sarcasm, this one is more accurate for that piece of shit Uncle.
> 
> Thank god we have PEA and CVL around.



Actually although I'm white I'm willing to bet your avatar is very offense to an African American male, Z is Polish not American and that's an Uncle Tom reference your making!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



SFGiants said:


> I banned on some shady boards for either not letting an Admin push me around or take advantage of me.
> 
> Give me gear or your banned bullshit!



Ya bro isn't that some bullshit.  I would've said suck my Dick!!


----------



## jrabbitor (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Uhhh well I'm on my third test e cyc with the z and I was impressed with my first 8 week last year. I needed 2 resends on his shtuff and i'm waiting on a pct resend now. I want to get my levels checked in a week to see if this enan is any good. I'll post up results. Doing 250x2/wk EP. I'm a newb and have bought into some of the hype. Hopefully the test shows I have something and not just garb.


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



jrabbitor said:


> Uhhh well I'm on my third test e cyc with the z and I was impressed with my first 8 week last year. I needed 2 resends on his shtuff and i'm waiting on a pct resend now. I want to get my levels checked in a week to see if this enan is any good. I'll post up results. Doing 250x2/wk EP. I'm a newb and have bought into some of the hype. Hopefully the test shows I have something and not just garb.



You are in the right place.  These guys on this board are solid & do not push crap!  Stick around make friends.  You will have other options.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



jrabbitor said:


> Uhhh well I'm on my third test e cyc with the z and I was impressed with my first 8 week last year. I needed 2 resends on his shtuff and i'm waiting on a pct resend now. I want to get my levels checked in a week to see if this enan is any good. I'll post up results. Doing 250x2/wk EP. I'm a newb and have bought into some of the hype. Hopefully the test shows I have something and not just garb.



I hope you haven't started your cycle without your PCT on hand... If you're stuck for PCT, go see board sponsor Manpower Research and Supply for your lab rats needs.  Never a disappointment. Communication and t/a will blow your head off as well as quality of the research chems.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I hope you haven't started your cycle without your PCT on hand... If you're stuck for PCT, go see board sponsor Manpower Research and Supply for your lab rats needs.  Never a disappointment. Communication and t/a will blow your head off as well as quality of the research chems.



I was just about to post this. Starting a cycle without your Oct on hand is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

SF, I can see what you're saying. The picture is "uncle ben", not uncle tom. It was the best known Uncle I could think of.

If anyone is offended by it, let me know and I'll switch it out. Couldn't find any good polish ones.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



rowdybrad said:


> SF, I can see what you're saying. The picture is "uncle ben", not uncle tom. It was the best known Uncle I could think of.
> 
> If anyone is offended by it, let me know and I'll switch it out. Couldn't find any good polish ones.



I would go with John Stamos as Uncle Jesse from Full House! I can see how some would confuse your current with the wrong idea!


----------



## RaiderFanTy18 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Good shit man raider nation!!! And yeah was a strong post but fuck it as Greg Valentino would say uncle z is a straight MOMO haha! But okay I'm 20 been lifting for as long as I could remember. Im 5"11 I was at around 195 but just recently dropped to about 182. But anyways thanks for the welcome guys good meeting you all! And btw Cobra is the man!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Cobra is a top notch bro!


----------



## jrabbitor (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

No sir I had plenty of left over PCT. I would not do such things =)

I have both research and some quality clom/arom. I like the chem but it seems like the tablets are just more effective. Maybe It's the research chem I got.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



jrabbitor said:


> No sir I had plenty of left over PCT. I would not do such things =)
> 
> I have both research and some quality clom/arom. I like the chem but it seems like the tablets are just more effective. Maybe It's the research chem I got.




what research chems do u have? GWP, RUI? and how old r they ....and remember its summer time depending on where u live they are best kept at room temp


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



jrabbitor said:


> No sir I had plenty of left over PCT. I would not do such things =)
> 
> I have both research and some quality clom/arom. I like the chem but it seems like the tablets are just more effective. Maybe It's the research chem I got.



bro if your waiting for anything from z You may as well stop...it aint comin...hes done..dont order from him anymore...word from the wise


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

you guys are way to nice to me...ice cream for everyone!!!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

never ordered int. dont think i never will unless it's one of those solid HG connects, but even then i doubt i would pull the trigger....i did win 100 kalpa pharm. d-bols tho from GBNstore.com lol thanks for the free shit but i still will prob never but from u


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

ANOUNCEMENT z is back in business just send all your money to me....western union...directly overnight to my house and i might onsider sending u some gear half dosed with a little horse urine


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



SFGiants said:


> My very 1st order was from him 2 orders because as a newb I saw him g2g.
> 
> Test P was kick ass but one label was replaced for another as he ran out although he gave me higher prices one.
> 
> ICN's, bought 100 and they were highly underdosed and yes I did blood work but way too late like with 10 vials left lol.


Yes same here I was a Newb and all I saw was good shit, however I was going to be out $748 bucks but he did manage to send me a Dom replacement, however I do not believe my Inter was ever sent out at all based on all the other people having issues. Why he sent me anything at all when tons of people got nothing is beyond me.

Keep in mind the replacement was less than 1/4 my inter order.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Because you were loud and obnoxious! lol

Seriously, I think you bugged him in to doing it. At least you go something, we all got dick. There is a benefit to not waiting to see what happens.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



rowdybrad said:


> Because you were loud and obnoxious! lol
> 
> Seriously, I think you bugged him in to doing it. At least you go something, we all got dick. There is a benefit to not waiting to see what happens.


LOL maybe my constant bugging got to him.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

i really think it did. squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## bleachx (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



SFGiants said:


> Actually although I'm white I'm willing to bet your avatar is very offense to an African American male, Z is Polish not American and that's an Uncle Tom reference your making!



I doubt that's the case and If that actually is, doesn't it make more sense for a black guy to say it?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

acutely i thought uncle Z was russian, but lived in poland.... i may be wrong tho


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

if u even have an account with Z i would delete that shit, go to the page write now and delete it or change all the info if u cant....even tho they prob still have ur info if u have ordered from him in the past


----------



## jrabbitor (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Yeah I don't even want to go to that page but I'm sure they keep records. 

I definitely won't touch it again.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Ok here goes started with Z years ago and first orders came pretty quick and were GTG and I gained nice size, libido through the roof, and great strength. My orders would fluctuate some took a few days some took monthes and then over a year and half ago started getting really long bouts of taking too long and supposed resends. In all the orders he claims have been seized i have NVR gotten a seizure notice. He claims he has but whatever I usually got my gear. But this gear was doing NOTHING i was not gaining, strength going way down, not losing much size but still not gaining either. Lots of bloat on the recent gear and not feeling the libido or anything. So fast forward to 4 monthes ago and me an a bunch of guys went on a very large order 4500+ and we recieed 10 bottles of test e thts it and he claimed he sent again nothing ever came and he said it was split into many smaller packages none arrived even today the tracking shows origin pending tht was 4 months ago come seriously. Anyway and then 4 weeks ago all contact ceased. I tried a friends prescription test e tht he had left over and OMG gained 15 pounds in 2 weeks no change in diet and strength went up alot. Says alot for Zs stuff considering I was at 600+mgs a week on his and went too 300mgs a week of the prescription stuff and wham. So found a good friend in Pinn and hopefully will be happy with my order cant wait to try.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



cjz0220 said:


> Ok here goes started with Z years ago and first orders came pretty quick and were GTG and I gained nice size, libido through the roof, and great strength. My orders would fluctuate some took a few days some took monthes and then over a year and half ago started getting really long bouts of taking too long and supposed resends. In all the orders he claims have been seized i have NVR gotten a seizure notice. He claims he has but whatever I usually got my gear. But this gear was doing NOTHING i was not gaining, strength going way down, not losing much size but still not gaining either. Lots of bloat on the recent gear and not feeling the libido or anything. So fast forward to 4 monthes ago and me an a bunch of guys went on a very large order 4500+ and we recieed 10 bottles of test e thts it and he claimed he sent again nothing ever came and he said it was split into many smaller packages none arrived even today the tracking shows origin pending tht was 4 months ago come seriously. Anyway and then 4 weeks ago all contact ceased. I tried a friends prescription test e tht he had left over and OMG gained 15 pounds in 2 weeks no change in diet and strength went up alot. Says alot for Zs stuff considering I was at 600+mgs a week on his and went too 300mgs a week of the prescription stuff and wham. So found a good friend in Pinn and hopefully will be happy with my order cant wait to try.



Sorry to hear mate. I mentioned on another board that you only have one chance to make a good first impression no matter what business you are in, and Z made a lousy one with me. And then i get comments that like the guy is having issues overseas etc. So what i want to know is how stuff happening in Europe affected his dom shipper. And how he managed to still have time to cash my money order. Still - posting true experiences is the way to show others what type of business he is running and in the long run, he might have scammed people in the past, but no one is gonna touch him with a 10 foot pole in the future.


----------



## zbusted (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*



Dfeaton said:


> When your a noob & dont know peeps to send you in the right direction Z is kinda the obvious choice.  Only because he is easily found other labs not so easy.  Then again I am kinda slow on the uptake at times....



i agree with this. it was easy the first time i ordered from Z, so i kept going back despite the prices and such. Ship time was about a month from order to door and never had anything seized. The gear did seem like it fluctuated a lot. Mainly the deca/test e/prop cycles i run - sometimes i would get bad acne and have to go on doxycycline and that barely would clear it up. I had decent gains on it tho


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

Thats a long T/A.


----------



## Trust (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

I ordered from Z a few weeks before he ( _insert whatever here, got busted, ran off ..._ ). I ordered some tren e and some test e.  Got my stuff in about 3 weeks. I still got that stuff but ill never use it. I got awesome gear now from Andromed Labs (Best Canadian Domestic Lab), and no way im even gona try that uncle z stuff... i might just throw it away...i wouldnt even resell it to anyone, hearing the bad comments from z gear.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: I was banned from ology because of uncle z......*

good stories guys....but dam that shit sucks. 

Hey juggernaut...dont feel bad bro, Ive lost a lot more then that in this game


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2013)

I was banned my 2nd & 3rd time for calling out Stone Cold on protecting Zeek/Pinn.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 28, 2013)

LOL, I haven't read through all of these, but Stone Cold told me to "Keep my mouth shut" in a public thread the other day because I said PSL was Z and to use caution.  I don't think I'll wait to be banned, I think I'll just walk away.  I have exactly 4000 posts there, seems like a nice number to go out


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> LOL, I haven't read through all of these, but Stone Cold told me to "Keep my mouth shut" in a public thread the other day because I said PSL was Z and to use caution.  I don't think I'll wait to be banned, I think I'll just walk away.  I have exactly 4000 posts there, seems like a nice number to go out on.



Lol, yes I had read that thread.  I find it interesting that members can't see that Z is PSL.... damn noobs.


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> ....so now I am starting this thread over here because I would like to get *EVERYONES* opinion on their experience with him. I want to get the truth out there and I was not allowed to do it at ology so, my friends, Please share all of your good or bad experiences (in a respectable manner) that you have had with your uncle! (wow that sounded somewhat like an incest comment lol)
> 
> ADMINS/MODS please delete this if it is out of line.
> 
> ps...hopefully I dont get banned here as well



I've personally never bought from that douche bag, but he has such a bad reputation, why anyone would allow him to sponsor is beyond me..


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> LOL, I haven't read through all of these, but Stone Cold told me to "Keep my mouth shut" in a public thread the other day because I said PSL was Z and to use caution.  I don't think I'll wait to be banned, I think I'll just walk away.  I have exactly 4000 posts there, seems like a nice number to go out on.



he also edited your post, i believe


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

My uncle molested me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 30, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> My uncle molested me



stick around here long enough u may get molested again...I like them fat and plump


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

Edited? Dude its not even there anymore. Atleast I couldnt find it.


----------



## shenky (Nov 30, 2013)

oh baby....


----------



## 502 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yea stay away from GK, he will mollest you and use Peanut butter for lube.....


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

Peanut butter for lube,,, peanut butter is an excellent source of polyunsaturated and mono unsaturated fats. I prefer jiffy all natural. You can find it on ticklelube.com. thats g2g source


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm so powerful I've been unbanned!!! Haha and I'm back to start more shit  :32 (19):


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

The force is indeed strong with you


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> The force is indeed strong with you



Now Im gonna use the force to extract 4 grams of test from 150mls of gear!!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2013)

please stop talking trash about my home board


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> I'm so powerful I've been unbanned!!! Haha and I'm back to start more shit  :32 (19):



You just have friends in high places


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Now Im gonna use the force to extract 4 grams of test from 150mls of gear!!



Do the math dude. Pretty sure that is well within the real of possibility. Test e 300mg/ml is like 4.5 grams isn't it?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do the math dude. Pretty sure that is well within the real of possibility. Test e 300mg/ml is like 4.5 grams isn't it?



No it really is. I'm just making the reference to a joke that my shit is badly under dosed with only that much test in that much oil lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 1, 2013)

And now I've been banned twice in 2 days!! I need that fukking hat trick!!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> And now I've been banned twice in 2 days!! I need that fukking hat trick!!



Not going to happen.  you'd need to be unbanned again


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 1, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> And now I've been banned twice in 2 days!! I need that fukking hat trick!!



Mm your my hero lol


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

Im in love,,,, you had me at extracting test :32 (12):


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 1, 2013)

At least the Pinn thread has the posts back up that Sips of Cum deleted. Until they see them again and Mad Scientist doesn't have to lie to all of my questions about PSL and what he thinks of them.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 1, 2013)

Once I learn where I can get raws from il start cooking guys an you all can have my gear. Lol. Patience everyone


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 2, 2013)

SplinterCell said:


> Shady stuff going on at okogy



LOL yes sir. Those damn splinter cells are everywhere. Feeding people good shit


----------



## musclebird (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm thinking about ordering from uncle z, do you guys think he's GTG?


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 3, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> At least the Pinn thread has the posts back up that Sips of Cum deleted. Until they see them again and Mad Scientist doesn't have to lie to all of my questions about PSL and what he thinks of them.


This is funny !!!!
I just got banned from another board
MC ( sorry had to do it ) because PSL was having a sale.
I stated in his thread that I was sorry because his "Sale" prices were expensive.
Someone else stated that they thought they were good for domestic.
And all I said was my normal domestic prices were still $5-10 cheaper then his sale!!!!!!
Board was way lame anyway!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> I'm so powerful I've been unbanned!!! Haha and I'm back to start more shit  :32 (19):



MM, how in the hell did you manage to get unbanned anyway?

If you pull off the hat-trick, you will be the greatest member of any board of any type...ever.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Duuude you could be a legend


----------



## Yaya (Sep 21, 2014)

Zeek said:


> Just to play devils advocate for a moment, uncles gh is testing out quite decent considering they are just some generic blues.
> 
> Nothing wrong with sharing feedback guys but try to keep topic on said source instead of other websites.



I agree zeek!!

Btw, why arent u responding to my PMs?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I agree zeek!!
> 
> Btw, why arent u responding to my PMs?



Try emailing him. He responds faster...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Once I learn where I can get raws from il start cooking guys an you all can have my gear. Lol. Patience everyone



....ill test your first batch.


----------



## shenky (Sep 21, 2014)

Is pinnacle still around? What a piece of shit company that was


----------



## Ascastlat (Oct 3, 2014)

Why use Z when you have Pinn,PEA and CVL.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just wanted to resurrect this amazing thread for the hell of it.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 22, 2016)

coltmc4545 said:


> I just wanted to resurrect this amazing thread for the hell of it.



Zeek helped the the other 'ology and NTBM muscle douches convince me to use one of their shitty pro-hormones before I knew what I was doing. 

I abandoned ship after a week, did a mild PCT and was good to go. Years later I find out how many people Zeek scammed lol.

Zeek is a douche. I wonder if dylan Gemelli is dead yet?


----------



## RISE (Aug 23, 2016)

coltmc4545 said:


> I just wanted to resurrect this amazing thread for the hell of it.



I was about to say.  Lol


----------



## Yaya (Aug 23, 2016)

Welcome back zeek?


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 25, 2016)

Long live Harambee


----------

